
Drinkers at wine-tasting contest performed far better than chance - js2
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/05/daily-chart-11
======
noja
Curiously, the tasters were allowed to see the wine, they were not using a
black tasting glass or a blindfold.

